# [Q] streaming my phone screen to a computer?



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

I am looking for an app/program the will do video out to my computer to watch stuff and have a bigger screen for games. I'm not looking to control but if that is included then OK. Any ideas or suggestions?

SevR.Obey


----------

